# Concito Ltd - Focus RS 2010



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Hello All :wave:

This car has just been bought, and the aim here is an enhancement detail and some light modding.

Modifications:
-	Eibach Lowering Springs
-	Eibach Spacer kit (15mm front, 20mm rear)
-	Re-painted wheels

The detail consists of mainly knocking back any swirl marks and adding some gloss. We'll find out how much work there is to do once it's been washed. Here's the car, not too dirty at first glance:




























Interior is quite clean to be fair





































Wheels will get a quick clean before being sent off to be painted



















Without washing the car, we could tell that this is going to take some work, take a look at this










IronX and claying will soon sort that out, let's crack on with the detail. Starting off with the engine bay, using Megs Super Degreaser and various brushes



















An old wash mitt used on the bonnet, and the door shuts. All then rinsed off before moving to the next stage.



















Car snow-foamed and left to dwell for 5 mins. Some APC added to the mix to strip any wax reminants. Car then thoroughly rinsed










On to the wheels, Bilberry cut 5:1 sprayed on and left to dwell for a bit. Wheels cleaned inside and out with various brushes, and a wash mitt for the fronts.




























Vehicle re-snow-foamed, and then all gaps, edges and hard to get places tackled with brushes. Car then rinsed down again, and then washed. Two bucket method of course, and using Megs shampoo plus





































Car then given a quick dry and pulled inside (don't want to soak the floor). Car clayed using Meg's mild, and it was quite bad.










Ramps are great to get a nice working height.



















Time to get the wheels off, and sent off for paint










Meanwhile some light polishing on the exhaust










Paintwork was not too bad tbh, so 3M Ultrafina used on a blue 3M pad. This worked really well to clean and prep the paint, whilst adding gloss and knocking back some light marks.




























Rear suspension was really easy, one bolt drops the rear spring out. Spacers can be seen on the hub in this pic










The wheels are back! Subtly different from standard, this is a chrome effect. The primer, and the final lacquer stage are powdercoat so is quite tough.










On with the front suspension. Working too quick for the camera lol..










The struts would not separate from the hubs in situ (what a pain), so the best idea was to drop the complete suspension leg.










Here it is removed from the car










Some dirt under the sills (these were just wiped down and came out fine).










For anyone that has not seen the Revo-knuckle..










All back together, and time to put the wheels on



















Don't forget to torque tighten the wheels, very important these are done by hand on every car that leaves us.










Back to the detailing.. Glaze of choice was Primo Amigo. The choice of LSP may seem odd to some, but I know it will bring out the pearlescent flake and give enough protection to last until spring - Valentines Concours x2, then a Z8 wipedown.

Primo Amigo being applied










These pics are after one coat of wax








































































































































Second coat of wax..










Afters pics..














































The wheel colour and the stance are much improved
















































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed all of them. Questions and comments always welcome.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic and not just the car but the workshop as well great finish as well


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice bit of work there buddy....:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looks stunning, the wheels really suit that finish.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Great Work and lovely car. looks alot better lower


----------



## coolkrio (Aug 2, 2011)

Simply stunning. Love these cars


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice effort's team. Great to add a little extra to the services provided also.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Looks just as good as my ST. Great work .


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great stuff guys, looking really well set up. How do you align the car after the suspension has been taken out?


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

not to keen on the wheels but everyone is different would of went gloss black with green pinstripe round the rim. also noticed a few marks on the drivers head rest??? maybe? sorry to be a pain cracking job on the paint finish


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Miglior said:


> great stuff guys, looking really well set up. How do you align the car after the suspension has been taken out?


The car was taken to JPS in Bletchley to be 4-wheel aligned. They do an amazing job.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

scotty_boy said:


> not to keen on the wheels but everyone is different would of went gloss black with green pinstripe round the rim. also noticed a few marks on the drivers head rest??? maybe? sorry to be a pain cracking job on the paint finish


The interior was only wiped down since it is an enhancement only. This mark was spotted after the final pics.. doh


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Nice effort's team. Great to add a little extra to the services provided also.


Thanks.. yes its good to go that little bit further.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

looks Great :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work! Love that colour...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cracking work there, on a amazing car, the owner made the right choice on the colour plus the alloys with the spacers.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work guys, some superb improvments to the wheel colour and stance too!

I love Prima Amigo, fantastic product to work with! Great to see the unit getting some good use too!


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Really compliments. 

Fabrizio


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Superb result guys
superb unit too

Kind Regards
Jacob


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work and great write-up:thumb:

Wheels look nice, glad they weren't done in black. The finish just gives a little more shine.

Chris.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work as always guys, it looks stunning in the afters - amazing flake pop!!

I've my first UG RS next Saturday. I'm really looking forward to it now!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant work guy's as said great that you offers services such as suspension etc as well.

Loving the ramp too :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Simply a stunning finish, nice combo, might have to try that my self. I do enjoy your write ups guys, and drool over your new unit :thumb:..


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

The gloss in those final photos is brilliant! :thumb:

When can we expect to see the video?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work, love the seats in these


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks awesome :thumb: Nice finish to the green paint. 

As mentioned already, the wheels look even better now


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great work as always guys, it looks stunning in the afters - amazing flake pop!!
> 
> I've my first UG RS next Saturday. I'm really looking forward to it now!


The paint is quite hard, other than that I'm sure you know what ur doing. :thumb:

Have fun


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

dooka said:


> Simply a stunning finish, nice combo, might have to try that my self. I do enjoy your write ups guys, and drool over your new unit :thumb:..


Thank you. The combo works well for deep pearlescents. Although I would have to say it is not a boutique wax..

I'll use Cleaner Fluid and BoS in the spring.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Optimus said:


> The gloss in those final photos is brilliant! :thumb:
> 
> When can we expect to see the video?


We're still working on the format. Maybe in the future one day, when I'm happy with the quality.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

actually set my heart racing. I so NEED one of those rs's. 

hhhhmmm, Who works in a bank, is dodgey and can keep a secret... :lol:

looks very Crisp. Does really seem to bring out the pearlescentness of the paint. 


what a nice setup it looks you have :argie:

Top work


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work lads, all mods very tasteful, looks very nice indeed!


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

:thumb: Top job , also new workshop looks great


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Great job mate love the RS :argie:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice... these keep growing on me, would love to take one for a blast and see what its like.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic job guys. I'm more a Performance Blue fan, I think UG can look a little washed out at times. 

Love the Valentines/Z8 combo but even more so, I love seeing Amigo used by supporters. Amazing product from Prima.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work lads! Really good flake pop in the finished shots.:thumb:


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow! That paint just pops! 
Great job!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

looks great nice work!


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

top class effort and post - real beauty of a car that 

thanks for sharing


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work love the wheel colour


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

loving that, amazing results. :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

great job. I do like a nice shiny RS


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work team, new colour of the wheels looks cool too 

Baz


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

loving that!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning:thumb:


Brian


----------

